# contax 167mt lithium battery



## aghaleb (Dec 2, 2006)

hello, does any body know how to change the lithium battery on a contax 167mt camera? thanks


----------



## Michael Humle (Dec 2, 2006)

Welcome to TPF!
Your camera uses a capacitor internally powerd by 2 CR2 lithium batteries to provide backup power to the LCD panels in case the main battery has to be changed mid-roll. If the capacitor gives out, the batteries are replaceable only at the factory or licensed repair station.


----------



## aghaleb (Dec 3, 2006)

Is there any way one can do it himself?


----------



## Michael Humle (Dec 3, 2006)

aghaleb said:
			
		

> Is there any way one can do it himself?


 
My only suggestion would be to talk to someone at a licensed repair station, not the factory. Someone might give you some instructions.
I wish I had more for you...good luck!


----------



## aghaleb (Dec 3, 2006)

Many thanks Michael.


----------



## pityacka (Feb 5, 2011)

Forget about changing the lithium battery. Its life is 10 years, and once past that date it should not leak. It only is a standby for the lcd panel, if the camera is in use-film loaded and being used. If the AAA batteries are removed in such a case, then the lithium battery takes over.
This problem has cropped up elsewhere just this month Jan 2011, and I was worried about a 167MT which I have. From delving I have found that when the camera was reasonably new and owners sent it back to Contax for the battery to be replaced, there were problems removing it, and subsequent damage to the electrical circuit. This info has come from a 3rd party from a Contax trained technician.
There are instructions on another site as to how to remove the battery -
remove top plate; remove bottom plate;remove the lens mounting cover !!! etc. The camera should last without removal and replacement of the battery.


----------

